# best way to connect the emotiva erc3



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

i am about to buy the emotiva erc3

at the moment i have a roger sound labs cg24 5.2 speaker package with an additional 2 cg4s connected to a denon 6200w amp and the front and centre speakers are connected to emotiva xpa3 amp using blue jeans cables

my question is what is the best way of connecting the erc3 to the rest of the setup would i need to use optical or coaxial or anolouge to the denon amp what is the best option and are there any settings i need to change thank you


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

If you want to use the Emotiva's DAC use the unbalanced RCA. If you want to use it as a transport and the Denon's DAC use the COAX Digital output


----------

